# NaphtaliPress and joshua are Administrators



## Semper Fidelis

It's been unofficial for some time but I wanted to make it explicitly official and note all the work these two men do to help run this board. Their user titles now reflect the responsiblities they have on the board helping to approve memberships as well as whipping some of our lazy mods who are always combing their hair when they should be moderating threads.

Seriously, thank you Chris and Joshua for your hard work here and for your personal friendship. I'm honored to work with you both here.

This is timely, in fact, as the board is starting to experience some pretty rapid growth lately. By my estimates, it seems we're adding about 20 new members a week (if not more). This is a good thing but it also may mean that we have to see how this increased load will affect both server load and work load for Admins and Mods.

Blessings!

Rich


----------



## Pergamum

Woohooo...now to start a contentious thread and let one of these guys close it down for practice!



Babysprinkling theonomists are all hairy ticks!!!! Really hairy!


----------



## panta dokimazete

Seriously, though - I think they are cool...

Good work, all!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Congrats new Admin's!!!


----------



## RamistThomist

a good move


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

> NaphtaliPress and joshua are Administrators





Congratulations!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian




----------



## Zenas

I'm a theonomist-sprinkling baby. What of it?

Congrats.


----------



## BobVigneault

Let there be dancing in the streets, shouts from the mountain tops, great singing in the heavens.... hey, and somebody order a pizza, I got the munchies.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Herald

Josh, since you're gonna be an administrator now can I have your Super Moderator cape? I think it looks good with the gold trim and the oak leaf cluster clasp.


----------



## Pilgrim

joshua said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a theonomist-sprinkling baby. What of it?
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a baby who sprinkles Theonomists? That's got to be annoying. Do you have a latter? Or do you just sprinkle their feet?
Click to expand...


----------



## turmeric

James, how do you get all those colors of bananas?


----------



## Kevin

So, this is a demotion from "Super" moderator?


----------



## Pergamum

Wooo....ADMINISTRATORS! Not just mere MODERATORS, ...they don't just moderate but they administrate. That's like 5 star PB general! COOL.


----------



## VictorBravo

Hey, what happened everyone? I was busy combing the sides of my head.


----------



## Herald

victorbravo said:


> Hey, what happened everyone? I was busy combing the sides of my head.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

victorbravo said:


> Hey, what happened everyone? I was busy combing the sides of my head.




Oh--nothing! Just a little party!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

turmeric said:


> James, how do you get all those colors of bananas?



I'll never tell.












Here, Meg, help yourself....

My Smilie Page


----------



## Pergamum

joshua said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a theonomist-sprinkling baby. What of it?
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a baby who sprinkles Theonomists? That's got to be annoying. Do you have a latter? Or do you just sprinkle their feet?
Click to expand...


John the Baptist leaped in his mother's womb... maybe there are other precocious babies too that can sprinkle others.


----------



## bookslover

joshua said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a theonomist-sprinkling baby. What of it?
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a baby who sprinkles Theonomists? That's got to be annoying. Do you have a latter? Or do you just sprinkle their feet?
Click to expand...


No, no, no. He sprinkles babies with theonomists.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Congrats!!


----------



## Grymir

Congrats and Megga Ditto's NaphtaliPress and Joshua! 

Baby Dunkin' Theonomists unite. It's time for the proletariat to rise up against the bourgeoisie!!


----------



## panta dokimazete

peadobaptisotheonomohirsutustickus?


----------



## turmeric

Southern Presbyterian said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, how do you get all those colors of bananas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, Meg, help yourself....
> 
> My Smilie Page
Click to expand...

 
How do I use them? Can I just pull them into a post?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

turmeric said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, how do you get all those colors of bananas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, Meg, help yourself....
> 
> My Smilie Page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I use them? Can I just pull them into a post?
Click to expand...


Chose the one you want. Right click it and chose "Copy image location". Go to your post and use the "Insert Image" button. Past the image location into the little window and hit "OK".






Just that simple.


----------



## Simply_Nikki

These are amazing! yay!! Thanks for sharing! 



Southern Presbyterian said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, Meg, help yourself....
> 
> My Smilie Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I use them? Can I just pull them into a post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chose the one you want. Right click it and chose "Copy image location". Go to your post and use the "Insert Image" button. Past the image location into the little window and hit "OK".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just that simple.
Click to expand...


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Oh and Congrats Chris and Joshua!! yay!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Simply_Nikki said:


> These are amazing! yay!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grymir

<-- Baby Dunkin' Theonomists doing flyover for new Admins!!!!


Thanks Southern!


----------



## danmpem

I think the theme song to Worms 3D is called for!!!

[video=youtube;RdzkUe6k1Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdzkUe6k1Qc[/video]

Shake your coconuts
COCO BOYS!!!
Until the nut comes out
COCO GIRLS!!!


----------



## CarlosOliveira

Congratulations!!!


----------



## govols

BUT - what if Josh's cuz logs into his account that Josh is Moderator????

Probably won't happen b/c if he is anything like my cuzins he won't know what it are.

Me - Hey cuzins, check out my new computer.
My Cuzins - Did he just say poot? Snicker - Snicker.


----------



## turmeric

I don't get a copy image location option. hmmm.

Ah, well, they're very cool!!


----------



## panta dokimazete

govols said:


> BUT - what if Josh's cuz logs into his account that Josh is Moderator????
> 
> Probably won't happen b/c if he is anything like my cuzins he won't know what it are.
> 
> Me - Hey cuzins, check out my new computer.
> My Cuzins - Did he just say poot? Snicker - Snicker.



 Sounds like my family, too!


----------



## ServantofGod

Congrats NP AND J!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Kevin said:


> So, this is a demotion from "Super" moderator?


Yea; only time in my life I was 'super' anything.


----------



## ServantofGod

NaphtaliPress said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is a demotion from "Super" moderator?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea; only time in my life I was 'super' anything.
Click to expand...




PITY PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## Stephen




----------



## govols

Not after today !!


----------



## Stephen

govols said:


> Not after today !!


----------



## greenbaggins

Congrats, Chris and Josh. A well-earned distinction.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

turmeric said:


> I don't get a copy image location option. hmmm.
> 
> Ah, well, they're very cool!!



What web browser are you using?


----------



## Quickened

Thanks to you gentlemen for your hardwork! Congrats


----------



## SueS

joshua said:


> What are "muchies?" You Yankees are a strange brood indeed.






Your're from the wrong generation - you wouldn't understand!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

joshua said:


> Thanks to all who didn't get a "Thanks" from me. I maxed them out again.


 Thanks all.


----------



## DMcFadden

joshua said:


> What are "muchies?" You Yankees are a strange brood indeed.



Josh, I think you would translate it into idiomatic redneck as follows: 

"ah's hungry inough t'eat a houn'dog"



Congratulations to both of you. You are both worthy of this distinction. However, the PB has more differentiations of rank than a banana republic or the Roman Catholic church!


----------



## SolaScriptura

Congrats, you two!


----------



## BertMulder

where's the beer to go with Bawb's pizza?


----------



## BobVigneault

Shucks Josh, stop being so defensive. Nobody is picking on you because you are from the south. That would be so petty and really beneath the dignity of the board membership. Your geographical location is not necessarily a source of derision so lighten up...........







.......... Cletus.


----------



## BobVigneault

"ignorant young redneck" I believe that IYR is an official abbreviation stamped on birth certificates south of the Mason-Dixon.


----------



## BertMulder

is this a continuation of the 'war of northern agression'?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon




----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Grymir said:


> Thanks Southern!


----------

